# Plazuela Buenos Aires en los Barrios Altos



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Lean o no la plaza, la gente sabrá que no eres de ahí, puesto que entre todos se conocen según zonas.
Lo que se necesita es ir en grupo mayor y en determinadas horas del día para evitar robos (o mejor dicho de la mañana porque en la tarde impensable). También llevar lo mínimo, solo la cámara si es necesaria y evitar que esta sea vistosa, etc.
Este ciclo hice un trabajo justamente cerca a la Plazuela Buenos Aires, y la zona es bien fea, tengo fotos también, justo pensaba ponerlas, aunque no las tome yo personalmente, si no unos amigos de mi grupo.
La única forma de conocer solo o de grupo pequeño esta zona es en la procesión del Señor de los Milagros del 18 en la ruta ""tradicional"" (que no es tan antigua, pero bueh), porque esta nueva si que es bien abusiva! ojala que este año vuelven a la de antes. Ahí si hay seguridad, resguardo y apenas llegue a la avenida Grau hay taxis y transporte dispuesto a llevarte "volando" de esa zona. Antes tampoco es conveniente salirte. De esa forma conocí yo Barrios Altos.


----------



## Marcogg15 (Dec 31, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> Realmente te admiro y admiro a Marco Galindo que tienen la valentía de estar tomando fotos por las calles barrioaltinas... quisiera pensar que van bien acompañados... porque ya el sólo hecho de sacar una camarita y estar tomando fotos,es la invitación más jugosa a un robo... y los robos en esos lugares son sin alharacas... se te acercan y hasta muy gentilmente te dicen : dáme tu cámara... como quien te va a dar un apretón de manos... nada de gritos ni llamar la atención..el robo es fugaz,silencioso y pasa desapercibido por los demás transeúntes...
> La principal recomendación...pongan cara de aburridos,de dar un aspecto que han recorrido esas calles mil veces y que nada les llama la atención... usen la ropa más sencilla que tengan... y no estén preguntando a nadie por tal ó cual calle...nunca..ni a las señoras .... simplemente mimetizarse como un vecino más de la zona y punto...


De acuerdo con este punto de Miraflorino. Aunque yo si le preguntaría a una señora jiji.

Hace un par de meses andaba por el Jr. Junín camino a la Piedra de la Horadada con mi cámara (tomando todas las fachadas de esta avenida) cuando derepente escuché una voz que provenía de un taxi circulante en dicha calle (provenía de Barrios Altos y se dirigían a la Plaza Italia). Cosa más curiosa lo que me dijeron los ocupantes del carro, fue algo así: Foto, foto, tómanos una foto!", al ver quienes decían eso me di con la sorpresa de que se trataba de una pareja de jóvenes. Nunca entendí el por qué de esas palabras. Por un momento pensé que era el fin de mi travesía. Luego otra mañana decidí recorrer la Alameda de los Descalzos caminando desde la Plaza Mayor. Cuando estaba cerca crucé por la Comisaría del Rímac (todo campante con mi cámara, siempre la saco cuando no veo ningún sospechoso) de súbito un vecino me dijo que tenga cuidado que por ahi roban (más obvio jeje). Otra anécdota: Estaba tomando fotos desde el Boulevard de Chabuca Granda (a espaldas del Palacio) al puente de luces cuando de pronto aparecen dos con pinta de lo ajeno. Los escuchaba decir: "ya se cag.." jajajaj imagino se referian a que me iban a quitar la camara cuando lo mas normal di la vuelta y me dirigí al Jr. Unión. Al hacer este acto uno de ellos dijo "uyyy" como diciendole al otro que paso porque no le robaste. Plop! jajaj

Como dijo Gonzalo Torres de A la vuelta de la esquina a través de su Twitter: "cuando se visite Barrios Altos y el Rímac hay que hacerlo con buena onda y ojos en la espalda".

Por tanto en mi opinión y por experiencia aunque uno nunca sabe que puede pasarte en esas calles, es mejor ir en grupo y no necesariamente abstenerse de tomar fotos y usar ropa normal si se va en la mañana.


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

Para matizar un poco la cosa, aquí un vídeo que hará emocionar a los "muchachos" del callejón San José, junto a lo que era el cine Conde de Lemos. A ellos y a tanta gente de otros callejones de Barrios Altos, el Rímac y La Victoria.

Arabella canta Callejón





Para los que piensan que "callejón" tiene algo de despectivo, revisen lo que por ahí ha publicado Alejandro Reyes Flores, sanmarquino, barrioaltino y doctor en Historia.

Esto es una pasada de mano a la gente del jirón Huánuco para que sean amables conmigo la próxima vez que los visite con mi cámara. En serio.

Era mordaz en cambio cuando decía que el culpable de que le robaran era el mismo Tom Pellman.


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

Ya sé que la muchachada de hoy pediría cumbia y rap pero ahora le toca el turno a la música criolla.
Dedicado a los "muchachos" del desaparecido callejón Del Fondo en la calle Mercedarias, que inspiró a Pinglo este vals.

"De Vuelta al Barrio"
De Felipe Pinglo Alva, interpretado por Los Chalanes del Perú dirigidos por Lorenzo Humberto Sotomayor

De nuevo al retornar al barrio que dejé
La Guardia Vieja son los muchachos de ayer
No existe ya el café, el criollo restaurant
ni el italiano está donde era su vender
Ha muerto doña Cruz que juntito al solar se solía poner
a realizar su venta al atardecer de picantes y té
No hay ya los picarones
de la abuela Isabel

Todo, todo se ha ido, los años al correr
Todo, todo se ha ido, los años al correr

Barrio de mi ilusión, de ti yo me ausenté
pensando que al rodar no fuera el mundo cruel,
tus glorias de otros tiempos procuré retornar
y el pendón de tu nombre orgulloso llevé
hoy de nuevo al llegar cansado de la lid,
a los nuevos bohemios entrego mi pendón
para que lo conserven y siempre hagan flamear
celosos de su barrio y de su tradición

para que lo conserven y siempre hagan flamear
celosos de su barrio y de su tradición






En Barrios Altos hay de todo y los que vienen de allí, como yo, saben a qué me refiero: el intelectual, el doctor, la abuelita, la profesora, el mercachifle, el gasfitero, el chino que cuida los carros, la prestamista pero también la chismosa, el ratero, el mermelero y la putita.

No se olviden muchachos que tienen que darme chepa la próxima vez que los visite.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

la Plazuela de Buenos Aires fue retratda en uno de sus cuadros por un pintor bizarro, genial y muy poco reconocido en Lima, me refiero a Victor Humareda en esta Plaza quedaba una de las primeras "peñas" de nombre "los 14 amigos" donde solía presentarse a cantar un muchacho llamado Felipe Pinglo allá por los 20s, hoy está plazuela es un lugar peligroso lleno de gente de mal vivir como mal pudo constatar el pobre turista que ingenuamente fué a pasear por esos lares, pero no es culpa suya, una ciudad debe de ofrecer los servicios mínimos de seguridad a las personas que habitan en ella o la visitan, en fin que le vamos a hacer.

saludos


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Dodi, no nos podemos cegar, si es muy peligroso. Barrios Altos "pertenece" a la Municipalidad de Lima y pienso que a esta muni no le interesa mucho la seguridad en esa zona, que pena. Lo ideal sería que Barrios Altos tuviera su propia Municipalidad, creo ganaría bastante en cuanto a seguridad, cuidado y habría turismo tanto nacional como extranjero.*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que pena que lugares como éste se vayan perdiendo poco a poco.


----------



## Marcogg15 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Una cancion sobre Barrios Altos*

Me pasaron este rock peruano que canta a Barrios Altos, muy curioso jeje.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Marcogg15 said:


> Me pasaron este rock peruano que canta a Barrios Altos, muy curioso jeje.


Yo escuchaba ese tipo de música hace 25 años atrás, el rock subterraneo no ha vcariado mucho.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*En los Barrios Altos hay legiones de "góticos" y de "emos"...*

si bien es cierto que es un bastión de la Música Criolla,el Rock también está presente ... 


Marcogg15 said:


> Me pasaron este rock peruano que canta a Barrios Altos, muy curioso jeje.


----------



## szf (Feb 6, 2009)

Leí en alguna parte que esta plaza (a diferencia de otras de Barrios Altos que son por supuesto mucho más antiguas) fue inaugurada en 1887. Bromley no tenía muy claro sobre su nombre, pero pensaba que era algún tipo de alusión hacia la capital argentina. No sé si habrán otras versiones más sobre su nombre. Junto a esta placita destacó hasta la primera mitad del XX el callejón de San José. Sobre éste se levantó el hoy inoperante cine Conde de Lemos. Y como se sabe, en 1944 desde uno de sus balcones el entonces presidente Manuel Prado decretó el Día de la Canción Criolla, un 31 de Octubre.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Qué buen dato Andrés !!!*

Pucha que soy menso !!!!... :nuts::nuts::nuts:... no se me había ocurrido cuando se había inaugurado la Plazuela y del porqué de su nombre... pienso que en cierto modo fue un agradecimiento a Roque Sáenz Peña y se homenajeó su ciudad natal...


szf said:


> Leí en alguna parte que esta plaza (a diferencia de otras de Barrios Altos que son por supuesto mucho más antiguas) fue inaugurada en 1887. Bromley no tenía muy claro sobre su nombre, pero pensaba que era algún tipo de alusión hacia la capital argentina. No sé si habrán otras versiones más sobre su nombre. Junto a esta placita destacó hasta la primera mitad del XX el callejón de San José. Sobre éste se levantó el hoy inoperante cine Conde de Lemos. Y como se sabe, en 1944 desde uno de sus balcones el entonces presidente Manuel Prado decretó el Día de la Canción Criolla, un 31 de Octubre.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

szf said:


> Leí en alguna parte que esta plaza (a diferencia de otras de Barrios Altos que son por supuesto mucho más antiguas) fue inaugurada en 1887. Bromley no tenía muy claro sobre su nombre, pero pensaba que era algún tipo de alusión hacia la capital argentina. No sé si habrán otras versiones más sobre su nombre. Junto a esta placita destacó hasta la primera mitad del XX el callejón de San José. Sobre éste se levantó el hoy inoperante cine Conde de Lemos. Y como se sabe, en 1944 desde uno de sus balcones el entonces presidente Manuel Prado decretó el Día de la Canción Criolla, un 31 de Octubre.


Excelente aporte Andres, no podia ser de otra manera, habeis despejado una de mis principales dudas barrioaltinas ya que siempre confundí esta plaza con la de Las Carrozas donde en una desvencijada casona decimonónica paso sus dias de infancia mi querido padre que justo quedaba al lado del Cine Conde de Lemos.

saludos

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Las Carrozas llegó a ser una plazuela ????*

Es un cruce de calles y se forma un triangulito,creo que hay una mini plazuela actualmente,pero ten en cuenta que hasta hace algunas décadas por allí corría el Huatica... 
En cambio la Plazuela Buenos Aires si es una plazuela bien delineada.. el Cine Conde de Lemos se resiste a desaparecer,por lo menos,parte de su fachada... 
Curioso detalle que tu papá debe ser casi de la misma edad que mi mamá y ella vivió hasta su adultez a pocas cuadras de allí,en la Avenida Grau...


cesium said:


> Excelente aporte Andres, no podia ser de otra manera, habeis despejado una de mis principales dudas barrioaltinas ya que siempre confundí esta plaza con la de Las Carrozas donde en una desvencijada casona decimonónica paso sus dias de infancia mi querido padre que justo quedaba al lado del Cine Conde de Lemos.
> 
> saludos
> 
> saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Así luce actualmente !!!!*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Una belleza de plaza que no tiene la culpa, como uno, de encontrase en donde se encuentra.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Cine Carpa en 1911*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Estuve en la Plazuela la mañana del miércoles 24*

y sinceramente está recontra descuidada....sucia,llena de perros callejeros,mendigos,las farolas rotas..un desastre !!!!...y es una pena porque es una plazuela de muy buen tamaño y si la remodelaran quedaría muy simpática...pero bueno....


----------



## Marcogg15 (Dec 31, 2009)

a que hora fuiste? estan esos callejeros aun en la mañanita?


----------

